# Preoperative exams for surgery



## KimmieG (May 7, 2008)

There seems to be great debate over whether you can bill for a pre-operative exam.  Patient is coming in a few days before surgery for the doctor to check her over and do a full physical, she will then go over to the hospital for labs and x-rays.  Is this part of the global surgery or is it billable?


----------



## reichtina320 (May 9, 2008)

If you read the global surgical package information in the CPT book it is the day prior to surgery................however, now days providers cannot always see the patient right before therefore it gets book ahead a few days.

Yes, I also believe that some providers do this to get around the sugical package.

But technically the guidelines do state the day prior to or day of surgery.

Not sure this was helpful!


----------



## rthames052006 (May 10, 2008)

KimmieG said:


> There seems to be great debate over whether you can bill for a pre-operative exam.  Patient is coming in a few days before surgery for the doctor to check her over and do a full physical, she will then go over to the hospital for labs and x-rays.  Is this part of the global surgery or is it billable?



In our case, we are the PCP for the pt and the surgeon is requesting we do a pre-op exam on these pt's usually they have other co-morbidities like HTN, DM etc... so in our case we do bill it as pre-op.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 12, 2008)

The PCP can code a consultation for the pre-op if it is requested by the surgeon.  The PCP is rendering their opinion as to wheter or not the patient is cleared for surgery.  They must report back to the surgeon their opinion on clearance for surgery and recommendations regarding any co-morbidities.  ICD-9 coding would be V72.8X/reason for surgery/co-morbidity dx's.


----------

